
Try Clojure in your browser - llambda
http://tryclj.com/?
======
kghose
I found it fun to see division results returned as fractions. Has anyone here
switched from Python to Clojure for data analysis? What has been their
experience?

~~~
gukjoon
Not recommended. Matrix multiplication is really slow, even with Incanter. I
doubt you'll get very far with data analysis without multiplying a few
matrices so avoid.

~~~
rabidsnail
Slow compared to what? Numpy (or equivalent) or optimized fortran?

~~~
gukjoon
You know what? I realized that I didn't read the whole question. I switched
from Octave, not Python. Oops.

------
gus_massa
To get help, you can type _tutorial_. I think it would be better to type
_(tutorial)_ , or at least have both options available.

------
nyellin
Awesome, but _please_ highlight matching parenthesis.

------
eldina
Linux + Opera here: After one has inputted a fifth line, the window will
scroll to the top whenever one presses a key to type a statement.

I appreciate the effort by people creating repls for various languages. It was
a similar repl for Haskell that was my entry point into Haskell and the
wonderful world of functional programming.

------
mtraven
Try Common Lisp in your browser:
<http://nostoc.stanford.edu/Doc/demointro.html>

------
2nd_planet
It's cool, but the REPL could let you do multiline stuff by detecting whether
you've closed all the parentheses and quotes yet.

------
mgkimsal
Ummm....

Following the first thing in the tutorial:

Clojure> (+3 3)

java.lang.ClassCastException: java.lang.Long cannot be cast to
clojure.lang.IFn

<http://gyazo.com/22c613f5bb4ebda5a36d0fbc0a85b83d>

What have I missed?

~~~
quinedstatement
You need a space between the + and the first 3 (+ is the function you want to
call).

~~~
mgkimsal
Thanks. The tutorial didn't show that:

<http://gyazo.com/9d330e8bdb0537f9179c34ad2924928c>

And when I click the tutorial's "(+3 3)" grey box, it inserts what looks like
no space between the + and 3, and lo and behold, it works (6). And when I type
it in now with no space (+3 3) it works too. :/

~~~
mgkimsal
oops - sorry - I'm totally misreading it. :/

------
alpb
I have always been frustrated by tutorial REPLs that make me copy and paste
example codes. I simply don't write them manually to CLI and I believe many
people do so. Therefore maybe a link to directly paste and execute code on
tutorial steps would be quite useful. Like "run this".

~~~
spacemanaki
If you click some of the code examples in the tutorials, it will paste them
into the REPL. You have to hit enter to run them though.

------
andrewflnr
I appreciate that it works very nicely on my iPad, as far as writing lisp on a
touch keyboard goes.

------
iso8859-1
Is there a Java Applet version available? Why run it remotely when you don't
need to?

~~~
krasin
Why Java, if JavaScript is so fast nowadays?

But I agree, no point to run it remotely.

~~~
jodrellblank
Presumably because Clojure runs on the JVM.

~~~
krasin
Java also runs on the JVM and there's GWT

~~~
iso8859-1
The GWT compiler doesn't ship with the Java standard library though. You're
not gonna be able to compile most Java code with the GWT compiler.

------
ColinWright
Nice to see this submission getting traction, especially given that the first
submission got none at all. Clever of llambda to use the trailing question
mark on the URL to confound PG's duplicate detection mechanism.

